# Guess the composition game



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So i think that this game could be fun and you can discover some new music too! The idea is that someone pots a small piece of a score ( The main theme or some other recognizable part)
Here is an example.
I post this







Coag answers: ITS MOZARTS EINE KLEINE NACHTMUSIK!!!
If no one gets it right on a few days you must give some tips like "Its composed by Ludwig Van Beethoven"


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure if this is suitable for amateur music lover like me, I doubt many viewers here read music, so if you throw something beyond B5, it would be hard to get a guess.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

OK, not incredibly easy, but I'm pretty sure someone will get it.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

^Janacek Sinfonietta?

A selection, in increasing order of difficulty (IMO).

1.






2.








3.








Sorry about 2 being scribbled on. The clefs for #3 are three trebles followed by a bass, and the instrumentation is in white here for anyone who wants a bit of a clue: two flutes and a harp.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

jalex said:


> ^Janacek Sinfonietta?


Yup. First movement.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Well as a peasant I can only recognize the London symphony no.1

Challenging scores upcoming when I figure out the best way of getting them


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

This one should be easy:


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

aleazk said:


> This one should be easy:
> 
> View attachment 7155


Beethovens moonlight sonata 3rd movement


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Aleazk don't answer this


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Aleazk don't answer this


I haven't a clue with any of them, but pppp seems a bit excessive. :O


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

crmoorhead said:


> I haven't a clue with any of them, but pppp seems a bit excessive. :O


LOL, with that same composer I have seen ppppppp or fffffff (seriously!)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

crmoorhead said:


> I haven't a clue with any of them, but pppp seems a bit excessive. :O


I believe Tchaikovsky wrote pppppp in his sixth symphony.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I believe Tchaikovsky wrote pppppp in his sixth symphony.


I believe I just read that on wikipedia... also who the composer of said work might be. 

Also, Tchaikovsky got carried away! I need to find that part and listen to it... if I can.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

From the same piece: new record... 8!!


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Aleazk don't answer this


Ligeti - Devil's Staircase etude thingy.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

If anyone gets this, I will congratulate them.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> View attachment 7161
> 
> 
> If anyone gets this, I will congratulate them.


You left the title on the image! (I've never heard that piece).


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> View attachment 7161
> 
> 
> If anyone gets this, I will congratulate them.


Franck violin-piano sonata.

(you forgot to change the name of the image )


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

jalex said:


> 2.
> View attachment 7151


I know that flute solo anywhere. That is Stravinsky's Symphony in 3 Movements, the 2nd mvmt.

That's right, I know my Stravinsky.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

jalex said:


> You left the title on the image! (I've never heard that piece).


Shoot, I was hoping it wouldn't be there.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I know that flute solo anywhere. That is Stravinsky's Symphony in 3 Movements, the 2nd mvmt.
> 
> That's right, I know my Stravinsky.


Damn! My next post was going to be the cadenza from Petrouchka


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, let's try this again. 









As you'll be able to tell, I did a little artistic endeavor with the music itself, something I use to do, decorating the notes.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I know that flute solo anywhere. That is Stravinsky's Symphony in 3 Movements, the 2nd mvmt.


Lol, I had guessed something early 20th century, something probably by Debussy or Stravinsky based on nothing but the changing time signatures, orchestration and likelyhood of picking that composer.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ok, let's try this again.
> 
> View attachment 7164
> 
> ...


Looks like Prokofiev PS #2 4th movement?


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

This one hangs over from the last thread of this kind. One treble clef, one bass, and one stave missing, key sig is three flats:


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

A few more to keep things lively:

1.






2.








3.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

easypeasyjapanesy


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

jalex said:


> Looks like Prokofiev PS #2 4th movement?


You got it!

I'm pretty sure the next 3 works you posted I've heard none of them before.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ravndal said:


> View attachment 7171
> 
> 
> easypeasyjapanesy


ffffffff no flute part.

Rach 3, 1st mvmt.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You got it!
> 
> I'm pretty sure the next 3 works you posted I've heard none of them before.


I intended the first two to be fairly easy, but they are both by Austro-Germans and I know this is not your favourite musical tradition. #2 is very beautiful.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> Ligeti - Devil's Staircase etude thingy.


Incorrect.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

jalex said:


> 3.
> View attachment 7169


My guess is a piano sonata by Boulez.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Incorrect.


Edit: I guess not.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

jalex said:


> Fine. Ligeti Etude #13 _L'escalier du diable_. (I'm pretty sure that's what it is. The ascending scales were a giveaway and the rhythm fits how I remember it).


It's Ligeti Etude #4, _Fanfares_. Those scales you say form a kind of 'ostinato' that goes from one hand to the other through the entire piece.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> My guess is a piano sonata by Boulez.


Indeed. #2 4th movement.

I was expecting No. 1 to fall quickly; I'm sure most people must have heard it.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Two easy ones:


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Two easy ones:
> 
> View attachment 7175
> View attachment 7176


1. Bach: The Art of the Fugue (Contrapuctus IXVIXIVIXVIXI)
2. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> 1. Bach: The Art of the Fugue (Contrapuctus IXVIXIVIXVIXI)
> 2. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand


lol, you are very good or my examples are very, very easy.










:devil:


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

aleazk said:


> lol, you are very good or my examples are very, very easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ligeti: Melodien? The polyrhythms look familiar...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's a very very easy one:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Here's a very very easy one:


That's the Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

.........................

Click to enlarge


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Should be good.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

violadude said:


> View attachment 7180
> .........................
> 
> Click to enlarge


I would guess Zemlinsky



Crudblud said:


> View attachment 7181
> 
> 
> Should be good.


a piano sonata by Shostakovich?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

sorry, this post content went wrong, ignore this, I am somehow not able to clean it.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Composer name enough. Solo flute.


Berio's Sequenza...?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

violadude said:


> View attachment 7180
> .........................
> 
> Click to enlarge


Schoenberg String Quartet op.10









Composer name enough. Solo flute.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> a piano sonata by Shostakovich?


I'm afraid not.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Toddlertoddy said:


> Berio's Sequenza...?


No. The visual impression is characteristic for this composer / style.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Schoenberg String Quartet op.10
> 
> View attachment 7185
> 
> ...


Solo flute, eh? That wouldn't happen to be Ferneyhough, would it?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Spot on - "New Complexity". Work: "Unity Capsule".


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Toddlertoddy said:


> View attachment 7177


Bartok: Allegro Barbaro

Why does quoting an attachment sometimes give a thumbnail and sometimes just a link?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I wanna see if Clavichorder can get this one:


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll add clues for the four of mine no-one got overnight:

1. (see attachment) This is from a famous Baroque organ piece (which itself is part of a much larger work). The theme, one of three in the piece, is sometimes said to represent Jesus, the second of the Holy Trinity.

2.






The opening to a very famous piano concerto.

3.






From a well-known set of small piano pieces from the early Romantic period.

4.






Quite difficult; although this excerpt is scored for two flutes and harp, it is part of a well-known oratorio for full chorus and orchestra, written in the early Romantic period. The oratorio is popular around Christmas time. The clipping I have chosen is sometimes played alone as an excerpt from the larger work. The unusual orchestration itself may be a hint at the composer.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, 2. is Mozart's 25th Piano concerto in C.

Here is another. This shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

aleazk said:


>


This is bars 27-29 of Ligeti's _Atmosphères _(minus the double basses).


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok this one is very easy!


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

jani said:


> Ok this one is very easy!
> View attachment 7198


Good Morning!


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Ramako said:


> Well, 2. is Mozart's 25th Piano concerto in C.
> 
> Here is another. This shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> View attachment 7196


Quite right.

Haydn Trauer symphony.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

The coloured lines here are just to aid comprehension (click to enlarge)


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> The coloured lines here are just to aid comprehension (click to enlarge)
> 
> View attachment 7199


I'm guessing this is TC's favourite piece: the Helicopter Quartet of Stockhausen.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

jalex said:


> I'm guessing this is TC's favourite piece: the Helicopter Quartet of Stockhausen.


Indeed. There was even a piece about it on the news this lunchtime (BBC Radio 4).


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I wanna see if Clavichorder can get this one:


I think I know what this is, but I'll keep quiet.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Please guess the ff:



1.










2.










3.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> 3.


This is the Schubert song with clarinet accompaniment, Dir Hirt Auf dem Felsen (had to look up the name).


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

You guys are awesome. I haven't been close to getting one of them. Seeing a score and being able to make sense of what a piece sounds like hasn't ever been one of my strong points, and I envy people greatly who can do it.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

jalex said:


> This is the Schubert song with clarinet accompaniment, Dir Hirt Auf dem Felsen (had to look up the name).


That's correct! The other two??

Clue: They were featured in two famous movies.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

jalex said:


> I'll add clues for the four of mine no-one got overnight:
> 
> 1. (see attachment) This is from a famous Baroque organ piece (which itself is part of a much larger work). The theme, one of three in the piece, is sometimes said to represent Jesus, the second of the Holy Trinity.
> 
> ...


Okay, I think these have been up for long enough now.

No.1 is the second theme from Bach's 'St Anne' Prelude in Eb.

No. 3 is the opening phrase from Schumann's Kinderszenen #10

No. 4 is part of the two flute and harp trio from Berlioz's _L'Enfance du Christ_, about 3:30 in this video.

More to follow in a while.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> The other two??
> 
> Clue: They were featured in two famous movies.


I don't think I know either of the others. Are they both by Schubert?


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay, new batch:

1.






2.








3.






4.








Instrumentation removed from 3 because it is a giveaway. 4 is an _a capella_ choral work with words removed.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

jalex said:


> 3.
> View attachment 7215
> 
> Instrumentation removed from 3 because it is a giveaway.


3 is_ Danse de la fureur, pour les sept trompettes _from Messiaen's _Quatuor pour le fin de temps_

To be honest, the tempo indication was enough!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Instrumentation also removed here:


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Instrumentation also removed here:
> 
> View attachment 7217


Clapping Music by Reich?

If so, what exactly is the written instrumentation for this? 'Performer I&II', or something more adventurous?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> Okay, new batch:
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 7213
> ...


#2 is from the first movement of Bartok's 4th string quartet.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

jalex said:


> Clapping Music by Reich?
> 
> If so, what exactly is the written instrumentation for this? 'Performer I&II', or something more adventurous?


That's it. The parts are named as Clap1 and Clap2 which, when you think about it, is entirely logical.

Reich's instructions are mildly interesting (it hadn't occurred to me that Clap1's part is unvarying).


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> View attachment 7181
> 
> 
> Should be good.


Missed this one. It's Ravel's Jeux d'Eau. All that whole-tone stuff.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

jalex said:


> Okay, new batch:
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 7213
> ...


 The fourth one is from Rachmaninov's Vesper Mass. I don't remember the Russian title, but I believe it's 'No.7'.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Last ones for today:

1.






2.








3.






4.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

---------------------------


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

jalex said:


> Last ones for today:
> 
> 4.
> View attachment 7230


A sonata (or interlude) for prepared piano by Cage.
(by the font style I guess, lol)


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

aleazk said:


> A sonata (or interlude) for prepared piano by Cage.
> (by the font style I guess, lol)


Indeed; the opening of Sonata #1.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

aleazk said:


> View attachment 7231
> 
> 
> ---------------------------


Beethoven PS #30.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

jalex said:


> Last ones for today:
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 7227
> ...


3 is Brahms' Ballade (or something like that) for piano


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> 3 is Brahms' Ballade (or something like that) for piano


I think it's like the 1st or 2nd of the Op. 10 Ballades.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> 3 is Brahms' Ballade (or something like that) for piano
> 
> View attachment 7233


Yep, it's Op. 10 No. 1.

Before Huilunsoittaja gets here, that's Syrinx for solo flute by Debussy.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Click to enlarge


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

It's all Schubert.

1. Based from the theme of one of his works. Used by the famous director in the highest grossing superhero film.










2. Made popular by a famous, eccentric and multi-genre director in 1975. He also used Handel's music on the film.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

violadude said:


> View attachment 7234
> 
> 
> Click to enlarge


I have never heard this before, but I am almost 100% sure it is a Mozart piano sonata. Key signature narrows it to #3, 13 or 17. Seems a bit too well-written to be as early as #3 and I know it isn't #17, so I guess Mozart Piano Sonata #13 in Bb.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> I have never heard this before, but I am almost 100% sure it is a Mozart piano sonata. Key signature narrows it to #3, 13 or 17. Seems a bit too well-written to be as early as #3 and I know it isn't #17, so I guess Mozart Piano Sonata #13 in Bb.


Correct. Brilliant deduction lol


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

New one:


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

aleazk said:


> New one:
> 
> View attachment 7235


Ravel: Piano Trio


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Clues for unanswered ones:

1.






Orchestral work written by a composer known almost entirely for writing opera.

2.






English composer, written for a funeral.

3.






Someone _must_ know this.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

jalex said:


> Clues for unanswered ones:
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 7239
> ...


2. Queen Mary's funeral by Purcell

3. Haydn Sunrise Quartet - no.63 and op. 76


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

jalex said:


> Clues for unanswered ones:
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 7239
> Orchestral work written by a composer known almost entirely for writing opera.


It's Wagner's Siegfried Idyll, then. I actually thought of that earlier, but for some reason I remembered Siegfried Idyll as a strings only composition and was confused by the winds in the score.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Quick one from me:


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Some more.

1.






2.








3.






4.








3 is an orchestral work but the excerpt from the woodwind is enough for identification. 4 is maybe somewhat obscure.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> Some more.
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 7243
> ...


1 is the last movement of Bach's 1st solo violin sonata.
3 is the last movement of Brahms' 4th symphony.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> View attachment 7236


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 7185
> 
> 
> Composer name enough. Solo flute.


That is horrible. period.

Sure, it's cool to listen to maybe, but to _learn _to play that... you gotta be kidding me. Few understand what work it takes to understand that stuff.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

jalex said:


> Some more.
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 7244
> .


_Diabelli _variations, no 6.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Accompaniment omitted


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Accompaniment omitted
> 
> View attachment 7261


Monteverdi 1610 Vespers.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

..........


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

New round:

1.






2.








3.






4.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

jalex said:


> 4.
> View attachment 7246


Also a clue for this: an early unpublished work by a composer who later wrote several successful string quartets which sound very different to this one.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

jalex said:


> New round:
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 7271
> ...


These and particularly no. 1 are on the tip of my tongue.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

jalex said:


> New round:
> 3.
> View attachment 7273
> 4.
> View attachment 7274


3. is a Chopin Mazurka.. one in g minor. 
4. Don't recognize it, but it sure looks like a Satie piece..


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Norse said:


> 3. is a Chopin Mazurka.. one in g minor.
> 4. Don't recognize it, but it sure looks like a Satie piece..


Right on both counts. The Chopin is Op 24 No 1.

Let's see if Huilunsoittaja or someone else can pin down the Satie.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

jalex said:


> Right on both counts. The Chopin is Op 24 No 1.
> 
> Let's see if Huilunsoittaja or someone else can pin down the Satie.


Oh I thought it was Grieg.  I don't know enough Satie to guess. I doubt it's a Gymnopedie or a Gnossienne, those are all I know the best.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Click to enlarge.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

jalex said:


> New round:
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 7271
> ...


Clues:

When the work from which 1 is taken was first performed, the musicians are said to have become exhausted after being forced to give two complete encores.

2 is an operatic overture written by a composer most famous for his operas, in particular for the opera from which this excerpt is taken.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

jalex said:


> 4.
> View attachment 7246


This is the opening theme to movement one of Schoenberg's early string quartet in D major



> 4.
> View attachment 7274


The Satie piece is the _Modestement_ from the _Airs a faire fuir_ set from _Pieces froides_ (3:00 in the video).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You may need to play out the chords to recognize for some.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

View attachment 7271




jalex said:


> When the work from which 1 is taken was first performed, the musicians are said to have become exhausted after being forced to give two complete encores.


That's the _Lentement _from the suite in D from Handel's _Water music_.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> View attachment 7265
> 
> 
> ..........


Clue: A piece of the same name was about to be performed in Paris at the same time this was composed.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Toddlertoddy said:


> Clue: A piece of the same name was about to be performed in Paris at the same time this was composed.


Could it be Schönberg's Pelleas et (und) Melisande?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Cello and piano:


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Norse said:


> Could it be Schönberg's Pelleas et (und) Melisande?


Correct.









Sorry for the crappy quality, it should still be guessable though.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

jalex said:


> 2.
> View attachment 7272


It's been 24 hours, so I will now reveal that this is the overture from Weber's Der Freischutz.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I wanna see if Clavichorder can get this one:


Since Clavichorder has not arrived, this is CPE Bach keyboard sonata in A W. 55.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> Correct.
> 
> View attachment 7318
> 
> ...


Four string quartets? I'll guess maybe some Reich work with SQs 2-4 being pre-recorded?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> Correct.
> 
> View attachment 7318
> 
> ...


OH! Is that different trains?


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Three for now because IMSLP is playing up:

1.






2.








3.








3 is an individual line from a work for more than one instrument.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> Three for now because IMSLP is playing up:
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 7323
> ...


#2 is the last movement of Beethoven's Op. 127 E-flat string quartet.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

violadude said:


> #2 is the last movement of Beethoven's Op. 127 E-flat string quartet.


That was supposed to be the hardest one


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> That was supposed to be the hardest one


Well, the only reason I recognize any figure or passage from those quartets so well is because I used to download the viola parts of all of them from the internet and play along with my recordings.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

jalex said:


> Three for now because IMSLP is playing up:
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 7323
> ...


No. 1 looks like a Bach Harpsichord Concerto.
No. 3 is the second theme from the second movement of Schumann's D-minor Symphony.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> No. 1 looks like a Bach Harpsichord Concerto.
> No. 3 is the second theme from the second movement of Schumann's D-minor Symphony.


3 is correct, 1 is wrong though not far off.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

4.






5.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

No. 1 is Brandenburg Concerto in D-major.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

This one should be easy.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Cello and piano:
> 
> View attachment 7313


Pärt's Spiegel im Spiegel.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Norse said:


> Pärt's Spiegel im Spiegel.


Correct. I'm going to have to make them harder!


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

jalex said:


> 4.
> View attachment 7327
> 5.
> View attachment 7328


Clues:

1. An orchestral work. Propelled its composer to fame; several years later, a work in the same genre propelled him to notoriety.

2. Difficult. It's by Schoenberg.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

jalex said:


> 4.
> View attachment 7327


This looks like The Princesses' Khorovod from _The Firebird_.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Hm, guess it's about time I give a few clues, too. It's one of many short piano pieces by a composer who later developed a more avant-garde style, and had some pretty mystical ideas.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Norse said:


> Hm, guess it's about time I give a few clues, too. It's one of many short piano pieces by a composer who later developed a more avant-garde style, and had some pretty mystical ideas.


Scriabin Op. 11 No. 15.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

jalex said:


> .
> 
> 2. Difficult. It's by Schoenberg.


Farben, from the 5 Orchestral Pieces.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> View attachment 7329
> 
> 
> This one should be easy.


Clue: golden ratio


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> Clue: golden ratio


Bartok Divertimento?


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Bartok Divertimento?


Close. You have the composer correct.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

This is the opening of a movement:


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> This is the opening of a movement:
> 
> View attachment 7349


Beethoven #3 transcription, presumably Liszt?


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> View attachment 7329
> 
> 
> This one should be easy.


The Allegro from Bartok's _Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

1.






2.






A famous opening chord.

3.






4.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> 1.
> View attachment 7371
> 2.
> View attachment 7369
> ...


#1 is Berg's piano sonata
#3 Is the Scherzo of Mahler's 7th


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you think you could make No. 2 a little larger? I can barely see it.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

jalex said:


> 4.
> View attachment 7368


The horn solo in the Prologue to Britten's _Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings_.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Do you think you could make No. 2 a little larger? I can barely see it.


Sorry about that. I've cut most of the instruments which don't play the chord:


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

jalex said:


> Sorry about that. I've cut most of the instruments which don't play the chord:
> 
> View attachment 7382


Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Norse said:


> Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms


Oh shnap! ........


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

1.






2.








3.






4.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

jalex said:


> 4.
> View attachment 7412


Density 21.5 by Varese for solo flute. I've played this.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

jalex said:


> 3.
> View attachment 7411


I think this is the introduction to the Grand Waltz of Prokofiev's Ballet Cinderella, in an arrangement for piano by Prokofiev. I've heard this piece multiple times, and also on youtube with the sheet music displayed.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

5.






6.






Words removed.

7.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

jalex said:


> 6.
> View attachment 7428
> Words removed.


The Pie Jesu to Fauré's _Requiem_. Beautiful piece.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> 5.
> View attachment 7427
> 6.
> View attachment 7428
> ...


7. Looks like the beginning of Agon


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

jalex said:


> Beethoven #3 transcription, presumably Liszt?


Correct....


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

jalex said:


> 1.
> View attachment 7409
> 2.
> View attachment 7410
> ...


Clues:

Instrumentation for 1 is two violins and cello with continuo. Composer was the main exponent of this instrumentation.

2 is from a work inspired by Shakespeare.

5 is the end of one of the most famous of all organ works.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

5 is the Passacaglia in C-minor, BWV 582.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

New one:


----------



## Avengeil (Aug 16, 2011)

A rachmaninoff etude from the tableaux thingy.... such a nice piece....

Edit: Op.33 No.4 or No. 5 Thanks for making my day with your selection as many memories come to mind from this july....


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

It's an awesome piece.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

first movement of three


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> View attachment 7819
> 
> 
> first movement of three


Three pieces for string quartet by Stravinsky.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Let's see how this goes:


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Forgot about this one. I think it was pushed off the first page quickly so I'll wait a little longer with hints.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

No?  As far as I can tell, this is the most popular piano piece by a composer who in a sense can be thought of as 'the Polish Scrabin'.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Norse said:


> OK, not incredibly easy, but I'm pretty sure someone will get it.


Janacek Sinfonietta. I know its already been answered, but I recognized it!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Norse said:


> No?  As far as I can tell, this is the most popular piano piece by a composer who in a sense can be thought of as 'the Polish Scrabin'.


Very helpful hint indeed!

Edit: I found the piece, but its not one I'd ever heard.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Very helpful hint indeed!
> 
> Edit: I found the piece, but its not one I'd ever heard.


Doesn't matter. If you figured it out, you figured it out.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Norse said:


> Doesn't matter. If you figured it out, you figured it out.


One of the nicest things I've ever heard by him, actually.


----------

